# Westsidevw 2012



## Ali A (Mar 28, 2012)

First time I am posting our show info on DW and hopefully we can attract some of you to our show...we are in to our 5th year and looking forward to seeing you all there again.

In the meanwhile you can follow us www.twitter.com/westside_vw or www.facebook.com/westsidevw for any updated info.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Ali

Looking forward to it again this year! Hope the weather gets better between now and then.

link = www.twitter.com/westside_vw

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Ali A (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice one for the link :thumb:

Look forward to having you there.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Have you got some decent food lined up this year?

Not a burger in sight last year..........


----------



## Ali A (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't worry robbie...food is on a high this year as we had the burger van fall out last year.


----------



## Ali A (Mar 28, 2012)

Less than a week to go...hope to see most of you there.


----------

